# The brick wall of health



## cryco (16 Sep 2015)

I haven't been around much in the past few months, I was really busy with the kids, work and such while waiting on the results of my medical.
Why am I writing about this?
To let you know how important your health is to your entry into the military.
I scored near perfect on the exams, interview and destroyed the rather easy fitness test (reserves), but I've got a condition that needs to be followed by an GI and require daily meds.
I had hoped that my high scores would be sufficient to push me past that hurdle, but alas, it was not the case.
I received my response recently that I would be denied entry in to the CF and as much as it saddens me, I understand completely. No matter if i can run 5k, do power lifting and bla bla bla, if you are not in good medical health, be warned and with good reason. 
I recall when I first met some of the officers and recruiters, I saw their eyes light up seeing a 6'3" tank with an engineering degree wanting to join. Heh, I had some pretty cool daydreams after that. I'll still dream about what could have been. Maybe if I had the balls to get in at an earlier age rather than wait to hit my 40s. Who knows.
I want to thank all of the veterans here for numerous informative posts and tons of learning I did while I was digging up all I could to be better prepared. 
A big thanks to all the service men and women for all you've done for Canada. 
And finally, to all you recruits, If you've got your health, the rest can be trained into you. It's really hard the other way around.


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Sep 2015)

Thank you for that cryco. Very pragmatic of you, but on some other note I wish to say this - by posting this the way you did, to speak to the generation who have not yet completed their enrolment and to accept the things you cannot change actually embodies everything I preach on a daily basis. In a way, you did exactly what a good soldier would do - used experience, hardship and lessons learned and turned it into a teachable moment. Some people would use this as a crutch, a reason to b**** and complain and hate. You didn't.

Good for you. It's clear that your medical issue is our loss, but don't give up on your dream. There may be other opportunities for you. Go to your nearest Civilian Human Resources building on base and look into ways to work with the CAF with our Civ Force. Put your resume in and you never know what could happen. Stay with your treatments - maybe the category changes in a year, maybe there is a way to prove to those in Ottawa that you are still good.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jed (16 Sep 2015)

Good on you Cryco.

When I signed on at the age of 37 I was in a similar position as you. The unofficial cut off age was 35 and everyone was hyperconcerned about my constant heartburn etc. I had to get a Doc to to monitor me for almost a year with no meds before I made the entry bar.

A sympathetic Doc made me a couple of years younger on the medical paperwork so I finally got loaded on BOTC. I didn't find that out until I went to my 40 year medical just shy of 42.

A matter of pure luck and good people in my corner. 

You obviously have the heart and the will to do your part. Unfortunately, we now live in a time of intrusive paperwork that often gets in the way of common sense and value added decisions.


----------



## MAJONES (16 Sep 2015)

Cryco,


I was in a similar situation when I initially went to join.  I got denied on medical grounds.  I spoke to the recruiting medical officer (RMO) and was told that I could get a second opinion.  I proceeded to do so,  and had my specialist write a letter to the RMO.  The RMO accepted my specialist's diagnosis and Ok'ed my file.


----------



## cryco (16 Sep 2015)

Thank you for the kind words. 
I can't say I've given up completely; I'll be seeing my specialists in the next couple of months to look into my issue with the goal to establish a long term outlook/solution and maybe surgical intervention if required/possible.
There are some outcomes where I can get off meds and resume a normal lifestyle, in which case I'll definitely get a hold of the RMO and request a review of my file.
In the meanwhile, I will continue to stay sharp, train like a nut and try to be a little more active here. This site is a gold mine.


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Sep 2015)

Ha! Isn't it though?

Any questions along the way feel free to ask!


----------



## Loachman (19 Oct 2015)

I feel your disappointment, truly.

Keep pushing.

You may not succeed, but there are other worthwhile avenues should you not.

There is a shortage of Cadet Officers in most communities. It's not the same, but you can make a huge contribution to the kids that will determine our future, and it can be tremendously rewarding.

I get punted in too-few months when I hit CRA (Happy Birthday, Get The Fuck Out) and I intend to do just that.


----------

